# it's looking like we may have an angry Buggz tonight.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: Do it Texas Tech.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> :lol: Do it Texas Tech.


+1!!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

+2!!!

I may have to get a Texas Tech avatar *IF* they hold on to win! -_O-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a T.T. avatar? That was awesome!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know Buggz would never make any posts or start whole threads about showing what a poor sport and person in general he is, so I won't either. But, while we are on the topic, here is a great video of TT
[youtube:a6e91ylp]http://www.youtube.com/v/_I-4XS3XtZQ&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:a6e91ylp]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -BaHa!-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What the hell was that lady doing to that bell? :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha nice avatar huge!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha nice avatar huge!!


Yeah, I have been a big fan for years and with the win tonight they moved all the way up to my 4th favorite team.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Huge, I didn't have to go far to find it! What does T.T. stand for anyway? Anyway, I have been a long time fan! Go T.T.!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough one there hook 'em horns. Sometimes the ball just doesn't bounce right. Lots of football left though. Lots of football left. Hang in there Bugz. Heck of a ballgame.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Not really upset, disappointed, but not upset. Here's why:

The combined record of UT's last four opponents = 30-4
Average rank (prior to playing UT) =6.2

On the positive, UT still has a very good chance at getting into the national championship game from the #4 spot with three winable games left. Tech still has to play OSU and OU at Norman, so the chances of them going undefeated and taking the big 12 south are slim. 

Still excited, still proud, still orange.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Not really upset, disappointed, but not upset. Here's why:
> 
> The combined record of UT's last four opponents = 30-4
> Average rank (prior to playing UT) =6.2


I think that is pretty comparable to the Y's isn't it? :wink:

What was your analysis of the game?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I think that is pretty comparable to the Y's isn't it? :wink:
> 
> What was your analysis of the game?


Since you asked: BYU's last four opponents have a record of 20-18 (with TCU's 9-1) and an average ranking of 0, since TCU wasn't ranked when they played.

The first half made me wish I was a Florida fan, Muschamp couldn't find a package to stop the short game and the secondary couldn't stop the short plays from turning into long games. Second half the D came out and played like they were supposed to, big 12 never really has been known for its D, Muschamp coming in from the SEC was supposed to solve that problem :?

The offense didn't fare much better in the first half, but in the second the O line finally figured out how to stop a four man front, did you notice TT didn't have to send corners or safeties in the first half? Kind of shocking considering they went from looking unbeatable to struggling with a four man rush.

Tech won, but I still see UT going farther in both the big 12 and the BCS. Good game, bad outcome.


----------

